# Raising Weaner Pigs-How Easy?



## SurvivalNut

Expert advice requested.

I have about free 2 acres to work with.

I already raise chickens; I keep 6 hens and have a rooster, he only gets busy once a year when I need replacements. They free range in my fenced orchard and garden, about 1500sf each.

Now I am looking at adding a weaner pig, first time for me so I need advice. I was thinking of adding an 8x10 covered pen. The pen will have gates to 3 fenced pastures, about 10x50ft each. 

I will alternate replanting the pastures in grass. Apple, Crab Apple and Oak Trees (Acorns) will surround the plot for additional feed. 

My soil is poor here, Northern Washington and cold winters; rain March-October about 7 inches. Dry summers.

Potatoes grow easily here, like a weed. 

I know I will have to buy grain, but what other ideas to supplement feed, gown on my land? What makes pigs squeal with delight? 

I want to be self sufficient, so I won’t count on old food donations and I don’t want to grow any labor intensive feed needing machinery.

No well yet, that will come next year. 

Your comments/criticism on pig pen ideas and foraging ideas is welcomed. Would rather look silly now than stupid later.
Thanks!

Oh, and the advice I was given was a pig is easier than a calf. Also, I have replanted another 2 acres in trees as a wood lot and I don’t want goats destroying the trees. 

Zoning here is 1 large animal per property.

Thx.


----------



## Jason

We've raised pigs in the past. They eat alot and are messy and really do smell. That does not bother me-I live on a farm and the scent of manure in the morning is just part of life. 

Every year my brother and uncle each have a pig roast. What they do is just go to a livestock auction about a week before their respective pig roasts and buy a hog that is ready to slaughter. Having premade arrangements with the butcher, they go straight from the auction barn to the slaughter house. The small scale producers who sell at the auctions are unlikely to have used hormones or anything so it's a safe bet the meat is good. There is no feeding (we have enough to do) or cleanup at all.

Just a thought. That'll let you keep a spot for your one large animal for something else that may come along.


----------



## TechAdmin

I hate raising pigs. I advocate goats before pigs and the majority of the time you can get past the 1 large animal rule by buying African Pygmies. They yield milk and eat anything, but aren't a hassle like pigs. Pigs have personality which makes them difficult to keep on a small farm. Goats need a swift kick in the you know what ,then there good as gold.


----------



## Canadian

Oh a pig roast would be the best. I love whole roasted pig. Mmm... I want some right now.


----------

